# The world's top venues



## terracom (Oct 5, 2009)

I was sitting here talking to a friend over a bottle of wine, and we started chatting about the most famous and/or historically important classical music venues in the world. After we got through the obvious ones (Met, Carnegie, Albert Hall, Sydney, La Fenice, et al), things slowed down drastically.

Part of the problem is that most of the venues I know are in Vienna, where pretty much every building has huge historical significance in the music world. The other problem is that this wine is very, very good.

So I'm curious - what would be your list of venues (past or present, doesn't matter) that made the biggest impact on the classical music world?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

There are two dimensions to this question: 1) Renown and 2) Historical Importance/Impact. It's a whole lot easier for me to comment on a venue's fame that its historical impact. Still, I can think of two venues that deserve mention more for their historical significance than for their fame- and they are the _Old Gewandhaus_ (Leipzig) and the _Festspielhaus_ (Bayreuth).

Other legendary venues that spring to mind, starting from the Urals and working our way west- I'd say:
_Bolshoi_ (Moscow)
_Mariinsky_ (St. Petersburg)
_Musikverein_ & _Sofiensaal_ (Vienna)
_La Scala_ (Milan)
_Concertgebouw_ (Amsterdam)
_Covent Garden_ (London)
_Symphony Hall_ (Boston)
_Carnegie Hall_ (New York)
_Metropolitan Opera House_ (New York)
_Sydney Opera House_ (Sydney) but much more for its outside than its inside!


----------



## nimmysnv (Oct 1, 2009)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> There are two dimensions to this question: 1) Renown and 2) Historical Importance/Impact. It's a whole lot easier for me to comment on a venue's fame that its historical impact. Still, I can think of two venues that deserve mention more for their historical significance than for their fame- and they are the _Old Gewandhaus_ (Leipzig) and the _Festspielhaus_ (Bayreuth).
> 
> Other legendary venues that spring to mind, starting from the Urals and working our way west- I'd say:
> _Bolshoi_ (Moscow)
> ...


Hi,

All that venues you posted are really beautiful and peaceful too, as these are the places for creating the beats of good classical music.

As far as I know sydney opera house is perfect for enchanting and peaceful operas as this is a place which is a dream of everyone to atleast visit that place once in a life.

Thanks!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I Live in amsterdam and love having the concertgebouw here!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I wonder if Walt Disney Hall should be on such a list. It's an artistic masterpiece, and the acoustics...


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

And the greatest opera house in America: the _Teatro Colón_, in Buenos Aires.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

The Met is always a good place to go. James Levine is such a wonderful conductor. Seeing his happiness is a breath of fresh air (most conductors look miffed the whole time they conduct)


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

The new opera house in Dallas is said to be a wonderful venue(The Winspear) and The Myerson nearby is known for it's accoustics. Bass Hall in Fort Worth is one of the prettiest venues. The Renee and Henry Segerstrom Concert Hall in Costa Mesa, CA is also a very fine hall. The same accoustical consultants helped design both The Segerstrom and Myerson. I don't think that any outdoor performance sounds as good as one in a well designed hall.


----------

